# Myostatin Propeptide (HMP; GDF-8)



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?

Cheers.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't, but 3 friends did.

friend 1) 48 yrs old. went from 350lbs to 375lbs in 6 months

friend 2) 33 yrs old. gained 15 kg in 10 weeks

friend 3) 22 yrs old, gained 25lbs in 4 weeks

Age seems to be a factor. Older men have a harder time gaining, at least in my personal experience. Friends #1 & #2 are competitive bodybuilders with much experience. Friend #3 at 22 yrs old had the farthest to go in terms of training experience and developed mature muscles. All used 2mg per week, in split doses. All reported a need for a huge amount of carbs for the peptide to work efficiently. They also reported extreme lethargy, greater than usual (for AAS) pumps during training, and, in the case of #1, raised body temperature.

The big "BUT" in all this is the cost of REAL GDF-8. You better have a trust fund. I've seen Chinese stuff going for as low as $39 USD per 1mg. Upon inquiring (just 2 weeks ago, in fact) with peptide synthesis labs in the US, their going rates were $250-$350 for 250mcg (1/4 mg). You can draw your own conclusions. Caveat emptor. I even looked into having it synthesized by a lab outside the US and was told it is very complex, much more so than even follistatin.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Isn't this the stuff that can bring on cancer?

Sod that for gains


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trainiac said:


> I haven't, but 3 friends did.
> 
> friend 1) 48 yrs old. went from 350lbs to 375lbs in 6 months
> 
> ...


pictures of friends with these gains please......


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I have ones of friend #1. I will ask his permission to post.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

trainiac said:


> I have ones of friend #1. I will ask his permission to post.


Is this your friend #1 ?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

In for this. Always interested me!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trainiac said:


> I have ones of friend #1. I will ask his permission to post.


i would imagine all took pics, i don't see how if you gained 25lbs in 4 weeks you would not want to take a pic.......


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

this should be interesting


----------



## geebee (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been told gdf8 blocking doesn't work if no other peptides are used But I don't know which peptides. Anyone knows ?


----------

